# Beauty Blender Sponge?



## xoMACox (Jul 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried this?  If so what did you think about it? 

beautyblender


----------



## honeyjr (Nov 3, 2008)

Love it, love it, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've put away my foundation brushes. As close to an airbrushed finish as you can get.


----------



## Ikara (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't try it but I've seen a lot of pros raving about it on another forum
I am going to try it for sure!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

I've got 2 of these and actually prefer applying my foundation with my MAC #187 or #109.  Loads of people swear by these, though.  It does apply liquids/creams very well, I just find the brush method works better for me.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 4, 2008)

Does the sponge absorb makeup like regular sponges do?  I saw something similar to this at Target from Sonya Kashuk, and it looks like it would waste product.  Just curious from those of you who have it and love it


----------



## honeyjr (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_Does the sponge absorb makeup like regular sponges do?  I saw something similar to this at Target from Sonya Kashuk, and it looks like it would waste product.  Just curious from those of you who have it and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've never used any other sponge to apply foundation so I can't compare. I don't put a lot on so I don't feel that I use more product using the Beauty Blender. My gf, I have to say, told me she does use a little more product with the sponge than with a brush. She also says she has sponges she bought in Japan that are the same but for a lot cheaper.
It's also the shape of the sponge itself that I like and the fact that they tell you to dampen it first before applying. It makes a difference.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I've got 2 of these and actually prefer applying my foundation with my MAC #187 or #109.  Loads of people swear by these, though.  It does apply liquids/creams very well, I just find the brush method works better for me._

 
 Yeah, I think I'd prefer my 187 too. Don't have the sponge but it looks like a hassle


----------



## aiyahbee (Nov 20, 2008)

I have this sponge and I like it a lot.  I generally drench it in water prior, squeeze it out, and then put a few sprays of Fix+ on it prior to applying foundation.  

Yes it eats up a little more product than a brush, but I like the finish it leaves.  You do have to put in a little more effort to apply it, so it's not for those who have limited time.  I save mine for night makeup and special occasions.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never tried the actual beauty blender, but i use Laura Mercier foundation sponges and really like them when I'm working with thicker textures, like Mat Velvet+ (MUFE) and Stila Natural Finish Oil-Free.  I dampen the sponge first, it stops the sponge from absorbing other product, and also seems to dilute the foundation so I dont have to use as much.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Yeah, I think I'd prefer my 187 too. Don't have the sponge but it looks like a hassle_

 
The Beauty Blender is so easy to clean everyday though. It actually isn't that much of a hassle. I love mine!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wondering how this compares the the sonia kashuk one?

Thanks


----------



## alka1 (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't used either sponge, but hopefully this video might help:

YouTube - Beautyblender!! Review/Application/Cleaning
she reviews the beauty blender and gives a short comparison to the sonia kashuk one


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 22, 2009)

I tried it about a year and a half ago - it did give an amazing airbrushed look. However, the price was ridiculously high (can't remember what it was - but way over the price in the States) and cleaning it did seem like a hassle at the time (however, at the time I used to apply my foundation with my fingers - and today I use a brush so I doubt it is very different). At the bottom line, can't see myself buying that.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 22, 2009)

I def want to try it but it was sold out on the sephora website. I was at target today and they didn't have the sonia kashiuk there.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 23, 2009)

Does anyone else know where I can get one sephora said it could be up to a month before they get a new shipment.


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 23, 2009)

I tried the sonia kashuk one. I like the look it gave me, I still need to experiment with different foundations. The sonia kashuk one doesn't puff up like the beauty blender, but its half the price.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 24, 2009)

I wanna try it out. I think I am going to purchase the sonia kashuk one, because it's cheaper and makeupbytiffanyd did say it was basically the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Does anyone else know where I can get one sephora said it could be up to a month before they get a new shipment._

 
I got mine at a beauty store called Empire Beauty.  I just went to the beauty blender website and looked up the retailers in my area that carried it.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 24, 2009)

^ Thank you. I did the same thing and the closes one was about 45 mins away and they had jacked up the price for the single one with the cleaner it was $45. I bought off drugstore.com and got free shipping and a $5 credit for it being my first time so I got the double sponge and the cleaner for $35. I will let you guys know how I like it. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I def want to try it but it was sold out on the sephora website. I was at target today and they didn't have the sonia kashiuk there._

 
miss your second post


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_^ Thank you. I did the same thing and the closes one was about 45 mins away and they had jacked up the price for the single one with the cleaner it was $45. I bought off drugstore.com and got free shipping and a $5 credit for it being my first time so I got the double sponge and the cleaner for $35. I will let you guys know how I like it. I am really looking forward to it._

 
What a great deal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please let us know what you think.

I bought just the sponge.  It comes with a sample of the cleanser, so I thought I would try it first.  

I really like the beauty blender so far.  I used to always use mineral makeup, but I am using this with my MUFE HD.  I really like the finish it gives.


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was interested in buying one a few months ago when I first heard about it but when you do the math it's incredibly expensive for a freakin sponge. You'll probably have to replace it within 2-3 months from what I have read, and for that kind of money you'll have purchased many MAC brushes in the timespan of a year. I dunno, I'm sure it gives a nice finish but it seems way way overpriced.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the original beautyblender may be a bit much in the price range for me. But I have the Sonia Kashuk one, and I absolutely love it. I use it with my Studio Sculpt, and I find that it doesn't eat up as much as my regular disposable sponges. So it's definitely worth the $10 I spent on it. I even use it with my Mineralize Natural Pressed Powder, and it gives a GREAT airbrushed look. I was sold the first time I used it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It CAN be tedious though, because you must wash it after every use. :/ It's the only thing I don't like about it, it takes awhile to apply. Luckily for me I only wear foundation every other day, so I find no problem taking the time to put this on and wash it before I leave


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Does anyone else know where I can get one sephora said it could be up to a month before they get a new shipment._

 
Sephora has it in now.


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2009)

You can also buy it online at makeupmania.com

Beautyblender - The Sponge


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow just received mines a couple days ago and after use I must say that it's love. I use studio sculpt and the application is ridiculously easy with it. I dampen it, use small amounts, easy and perfect, really happy. Cut the work in half for this foundation at least.

Expensive thought and I think you can replace the pricey blender cleanser by any good cleanser...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm sure it's great but it's definitely overpriced.
I'm gonna wait for a while when I can find the same exact thing for $5.


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizziebetha* 

 
_I tried the sonia kashuk one. I like the look it gave me, I still need to experiment with different foundations. The sonia kashuk one doesn't puff up like the beauty blender, but its half the price._

 

Here's the website... you can look on here and see if they have it anywhere near you, and you can also order online.

beautyblender


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 7, 2009)

Just an FYI, I know there are mixed reviews but I have to try this for myself.  Im a MUA so I wanted the 2 for kit with the cleanser but can't justify the $40 + shipping.  

Anyway, I just bought it off of drugstore/beauty.com and they are having 10% off beauty products, plus $5.00 off $30.00 or more, plus free shipping on orders over $25.  In the end, with shipping the pack of 2 BeautyBlenders with the 5oz cleanser came to $30.96...just in case anyone wants to buy it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_Just an FYI, I know there are mixed reviews but I have to try this for myself.  Im a MUA so I wanted the 2 for kit with the cleanser but can't justify the $40 + shipping.  

Anyway, I just bought it off of drugstore/beauty.com and they are having 10% off beauty products, plus $5.00 off $30.00 or more, plus free shipping on orders over $25.  In the end, with shipping the pack of 2 BeautyBlenders with the 5oz cleanser came to $30.96...just in case anyone wants to buy it!_

 
Wow!  What a great deal.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 16, 2009)

tried it damp and i love it! tried it dry and it was eh. definitely works better damp. i'm still testing it out. never thought i would buy a $20 sponge. at least it's not the disposable kind. =P


----------



## jackie100 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have it and I never use the 187 for foundation anymore (instead I use the one i used to use for foundation for blush) since getting the beautyblender.   

The BB leaves a much more flawless look in my opinion and my makeup looks more seamless while the 187 is more streakier.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 21, 2009)

To me its the same as using a great sponge. Nothing to rave about, Id rather use a cheap sponge or my mac foundation brush.


----------



## frocher (Apr 22, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been using this sponge damp for the past week or two. I like how it makes my skin look but for 19 dollars, the price is too steep.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 23, 2009)

I freakin LOVE my BB. It leaves a flawless finish and I use it with my Stuido Fix liquid or Revlon Colorstay foundation. A good investment, but honestly the Sonia Kashuk beauty sponge is just as good. So if you don't want to spend the money on the BB, pick up the Sonia Kashuk one at Target


----------



## joojoobss (May 11, 2009)

^ i have both the sonia kashuk and the beauty blender, i have to say i like the beauty blender MUCH better. the bb is so much softer than the sonia kashuk, when i bought the sonia kashuk one and ran it under water, it didnt seem to get much bigger versus the bb where it doubled in size. Usage wise, i prefer the bb, i think i only used my sonia kashuk sponge 3-4 times and i stopped. 

i usually apply my foundation with my finger if im in a rush, and use the sponge to blend out the edges, works BEAUTIFULLY. 
My complain is, i feel like i have to wash it out every time i use it or else it just feels dirty. I didnt buy the cleanser for the bb, im just using some drugstore makeup remover, which works REALLY well, for those of you, including myself, that think the cleanser is wayyyyyy toooo expensive.


----------



## nursee81 (May 11, 2009)

I like the beauty blender alot. I know its expensive but i think its worth the price. I will look around for deals on it if I have to.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 12, 2009)

i really love this thing! i use it all the time when applying foundation. Gives me an airbrushed look. Flawless application. Worth every penny


----------



## broken_soul (May 13, 2009)

I have the beauty blender, the SK one and of course a 187. 
I gotta say I much prefer to use  the 187.  I feel like it just takes way longer with the sponges. I'm too lazy.


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 10, 2009)

if you want to try out the beauty blender, you can get it at Avenue You Beauty Store and use the coupon aveyou15forme for 15% off, they also offer $1 shipping for anything over $50. For those who really love this sponge, instead of getting it bi-monthly at sephora, get a pro pack of it, which contains 12 beauty blender sponges and an 16 oz or larger bottle of cleanser for $127 from frendsbeautysupply.com. It's cheaper than anything else you'll find anywhere.

IMO, I don't think i'd use the beautyblender daily in the mornings, for the cleaning takes a bit of time and I don't really wear a lot of makeup to work, but for evenings and weekends it's great. if you're a MUA that does a lot of close-up beauty work, it's necessary.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jul 10, 2009)

I jumped on the Beauty Blender bandwagon 4 or 5 months ago. When I first bought the sponge, I loved it. Love, love, loved it. Thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. But after the initial novelty wore off, I found myself using it less and less. And now I haven't used it for probably a month. I haven't noticed that huge of a difference. Part of why I stoped using it regularly is for the same reason joojoobss mentioned: It is a pain in the ass to wash out - - it seems to take a significant amount of time to clean that little pink thing. And it still feels dirty if you wash it in a hurry - - and honestly, when I am rushing out the door for work in the morning and trying to get my 4 year old up and ready for daycare, it is more trouble than I think it is worth - especially with how expensive it is. 
I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 22, 2011)

I know that this is an old thread but I didn't want to start up a new one for the same subject .

  	I have been eyeing up the BB for a while now but I was really put off by the price (Its around £15.00 here and thats without P&P!!) I was in superdrug yesterday and saw that Cosmopolitan have released a dupe for it called the 'Blend Perfection Sponge.' It was £4.95 so I decided to give it a go.

  	I used it this morning with Sleeks Creme to Powder foundation and the finish was pretty amazing! Easilly the most even finish I have managed to get using that particular foundation. I used the sponge wet and stippled the creme onto my skin.

  	I don't know if cosmopolitan is easilly available in the US but its definitely worth giving this a shot if you are looking for a less pricey alternative to the original BeautyBlender.

  	I did a review with pictures on my blog (link in signature).


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 5, 2013)

i purchased one , but i love pink and dont want to get it dirty lol, so im stil using my dupe i got from ross which is softer then the dupes i got from amazon.


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 10, 2013)

How long does a beauty blender typically last?


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone have the MAC blending sponge? How does this compare to the beauty blender. Also, is it better to use the sponge damp or dry?


----------



## KaysWays (Oct 6, 2013)

I finally gave in and bought the official beauty blender as opposed to using the dupes from ebay and amazon. I must say there is nothing like having the real deal. The texture of it is so soft. I bought the pro (black) version so the dirt wouldn't be so noticeable. It blends like a dream. I always wet mine first with warm water because it helps warm up the product to make it easily blendable.


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 6, 2013)

KaysWays said:


> I finally gave in and bought the official beauty blender as opposed to using the dupes from ebay and amazon. I must say there is nothing like having the real deal. The texture of it is so soft. I bought the pro (black) version so the dirt wouldn't be so noticeable. It blends like a dream. I always wet mine first with warm water because it helps warm up the product to make it easily blendable.


  :agree: The beauty blender is amazing! Blends like a dream, I've totally abandoned my Mac 130 brush for foundation in favour of the beauty blender!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 17, 2013)

I am really tempted to get the pack that has the beauty blender and the solid soap. I've been using a solid soap by Make Up Store for over a year now and I really like it. With that pack I could finally try the BB and try another solid soap so I can compare.

  Anyone tried their solid soap?


----------



## Elana (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone know of an effective way to travel with the Beauty Blender? At home I let it air dry but I'm about to go on a trip with multiple destinations and some very long overseas flights (a couple cities in the UK and then to Japan and back), and I don't want my Beauty Blender to get gross and unusable if I have to pack it while it's still wet... I'm thinking about putting it in a mesh bag and maybe keeping it in my carry-on but I wonder if any of you ladies have already devised a clever solution to this problem?


----------

